# American Apparel -- best washes for softening



## jefflebl (Sep 23, 2009)

A few quick questions on using American American blanks:

1. Anyone have any experience trying to soften American Apparel standard tees with an enzyme or silicone wash? We're trying to achieve the same level of softness of shirts like WornFree (Vintage Rock T-Shirts | Worn Free). We're leaning toward silicone.

2. When is it best to do this wash? Before or after printing? Does it matter?

3. Anyone know why, within the same style, some AA shirts have a side seam while others are tubular (usually depends on the color within the style)?

Thanks for your help!


----------

